# Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?



## aXwin (22. Oktober 2008)

*Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hallo,
hab nahezu meine Fifa Sammlung komplett (3Teile fehlen noch )
Jetzt wollt ich mal das gute alte Fifa98 spielen und was ist? Klappt nicht!
Nach längerem Googlen hat das Spiel probleme mit XP und zuviel Arbeitspeicher.
Da ich aber unbedingt meine alten Spiele auch spielen will statt nur zu sammeln brauch ich nen alten Rechner. Fifa 2002 ist das erste Fifa was offiziel XP unterstützt.
Anforderungen: CPU 200 MHZ, Ram 32MB, Festplatte 80MB, Grafikkarte 4MB Direct 3D.
Also bis 2002 möchte ich alle spiele auf dem dingen Spielen.
Jetzt zu meiner Wunschkonfiguration:
Das Gehäuse sollte möglichst klein sein. Gibt es da was Spezielles? Als OS wollte ich Windows 98 nehmen. Welche ist bzw war die beste Version? Evtl muss ich für die ganzen alten (Fifa96) auch nen Multibootsystem machen mit Windows 95. Welche Hardware sollte ich allgemein nehmen? 256MB Ram?Oder weniger reicht? CPU?
Hmm kleiner lustiger nebeneffekt währe auch wenn man mit dem Krempel auch vielleicht ein bisschen OC machen könnte. Aber das muss nicht sein.

Wie würdet ihr das machen und hat vielleicht sogar noch (vielleicht sogar Kostenlos) jemand was an Hardware oder Software für mich? Bei eBay lohnt sich sowas glaube ich nicht zu kaufen oder?
Wenn wir was zusammengestellt haben mach ich man nen Thread im Marktplatz.

Schonmal danke an alle die mir bei meinem kleinen "Projekt" helfen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Win98se ist am ausgereiftesten, sollte auch 100% Win95 kompatibel sein.
Beim RAM würde ich am besten 512Mib verwenden, damit kommt Win9x noch problemlos klar und mehr RAM ermöglicht einfach flüssigeres Arbeiten.
CPU-seitig weiß ich nicht, wie deine höchsten Anforderungen aussehen - Leistungs/Kühlungs/Stabilitäts-Optimum dürfte vermutlich ein Pentium 3 auf einem i440BX Board sein.
Das gleiche gilt für die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte - vermutlich irgendwo zwischen Geforce2 und 4ti.
In Sachen Kompaktheit würde ich ein µATX Gehäuse mit einem kompakten Gehäuse (z.B. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rush-Case - black) kombinieren, aber wahrscheinlich musst du bei so alter µATX Hardware auf jegliche OC-Optionen verzichten.
Alternativ halt gleich nen CaseCon draus machen 

Tipp: Organisier dir ne Soundblaster Live! oder Audigy, dann kann die Kiste auch noch 100% DOS kompatibel werden.


----------



## aXwin (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hab mal bei ebay nach dem Board geschaut. Kann es sein das es das nur ohne AGP slot gibt? Ne PCI karte sollte ansonsten auch gehen oder? obwohl eine GF2 AGP hätte ich sogar noch hier liegen.

Micro ATX find ich schon sehr gut. Sollte es dann auch sein. nur find ich das Gehäuse ziemlich Teuer  Vielleicht findet ich noch ein altes und ich Modde das einfach ein bisschen passend zum Spiel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Also viel billiger wirst du kein neues Gehäuse bekommen - und da diese kompakte Bauform noch nicht so alt und nicht so weit verbreitet ist, werden sie gebraucht auch eher selten sein.

µATX So370/Slot1 mit AGP wird tatsächlich eher selten sein, da µATX damals oft mit Onbordgrafik kombiniert wurde. Es gab die Boards aber. Alternativ war der i440ZX (nicht ZX-66) afaik nicht all zu sehr abgespeckt.


----------



## aXwin (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hallo, wie sieht es mit einem i815E board aus? Das währe µATX kann 512MB SD-Ram und hat einen AGP Slot.
In der bucht hätten die soeins mit nem P3 933MHZ für 26 inkl. evtl mit preisvorschlag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Nicht ganz so kultig, aber mit späten Bios-Versionen wurden die afaik auch irgendwann zu einer stabilen Plattform.
Von den Preisen hab ich keine Ahnung, aber inkl. 512Mb hört sicht für nach wenig an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Warum nimst nicht einfach ein MVP3 Board mit einem K6-2, das ganze im BAT Format? 

Das wäre richtig Retro, so ein i815E ist das nicht so wirklich, damit kann man ja noch fast aktuellere Spiele spielen, zumal kein ISA Port vorhanden ist...


----------



## aXwin (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hmm das Board mit CPU währe ohne ram. Den hätte ich aber noch selber.
Ebenso wie eine Geforce2 mx200 mit 32 mb.
Ich hab dem Verkäufer mal ein Preisvorschlag gemacht von nem 10ner, villeicht klappts ja. Ist ja kein renner dieses Board


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Du weißt, das der 815E nur mit 512MiB RAM umgehen kann??

Hier wäre also ev. etwas anderes zu empfehlen (VIA)...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Eben meckerst du noch rum, dass das Ding zu viel Leistung hat, jetzt willst du mehr RAM reinbauen 
Unter Win98 machen 1Gb ohnehin nur selten Sinn.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Naja, selbst der "gammlige" MVP3 konnte schon mit 768MiB umgehen, LX genauso (steht nur idR nicht bei)...


----------



## aXwin (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

mehr ram werde ich garantiert nicht brauchen! gerade das ist nämlich mein problem. fifa 98 und ältere mögen nicht zuviel ram. 512mb ist das maximum  womit sie laufen alles darüber nur mit problemen bzw gar nicht.
Aber noch habe ich ja nichts gekauft. Ausser das ich halt noch SD-Ram und ne GF2 Graka hier liegen habe. Hätte sogar noch nen athlon xp sockel a hier liegen. 2200+ aber der ist mir etwas zu schade für so alte spiele...


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Wie wärs mit nem Sockel A Athlon / Duron?

Bei eBay verkauft grad einer einen Duron 850 mit 256MB Ram auf nem EPOX 8K7A (AMD 761 Chipsatz)
EPOX EP EP-8K7A+ bei eBay.de: Mainboards (endet 26.10.08 20:23:01 MEZ)

Das Board hatte ich selber mal (meine alte Schule hat das jetzt).
Lief 1A

Wenn er zu schnell ist, kann man den ja immer noch runtertakten

Mfg Pascal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hmm - AMD76x wäre natürlich auch ne Option, aber sonst haben Slot/Sockel A CPUs halt den Nachteil "KT133".
Aber wer will - 700er Durons liegen hier noch rum


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Warum sollten sie den Nachteil haben?!

Der KT133 war nicht der einzige Chipsatz dafür, gab ja auch noch (vereinzelnd) Boards mit AMD750, die allerdings nicht so wirklich zu empfehlen sind, oder eben diverse 760 Baords und natürlich die KTs ab 266A...
Ali hatte noch den Magik im Angebot, der allerdings nicht jede ATI Karte mochte...

Den 760MPX kann man sich auch problemlos antun, hängt halt ein Sockel in der Luft, allerdings bräucht man 'ne PCI USB Karte...
Ansonsten spricht nix dagegen, Registred ECC RAM tut auch nicht not, solang man mit 2 Riegeln auskommt.

Und bevor jemand fragt, woher ich das wüsste: 
Ich hatte mal ein MSI K7D Master!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Wie gesagt: AMD 76x ist ne Option.
Nen grund gegen Ali bringst du ja selbst an, den Southbridgebug des KT266A möchtest du hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft empfehlen?
Brauchbare AMD Chipsätze gabs nach den ausgereifteren Irongate Ausgaben erst wieder mit KT333 und nForce1, aber letztere sind nun wirklich ein bißchen neuer als das Projekt hier.
(d.h.: Ich weiß nicht genau, wie brauchbar die SIS Chipsätze zu der Zeit waren. Schnell waren sie jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Was hast du gegen die VT8233?!
Die ist garnicht soo übel, wird nur viel schlechter geredet als sie ist.

Vorallendingen find ichs irgendwie seltsam, das du über die SB des KT266A herziehst, im gleichen Atemzug aber den nForce1 nennst?!
Ist dir nicht bekannt, das dieser Chipsatz eine Zicke sondergleichen war, mit einer wirklich üblen PCI Performance, die sogar eher das Niveau einer VT8251 erreicht hat?!

Und ganz nebenbei hat auch Intel es hinbekommen, eine SB auf den Markt zu schmeißen, die nur 60MB/sec übern PCI schaufelt...
Das wird nur nicht breitgetreten, weil Intel ja gut und toll ist, da kanns ja nicht sein, das die ICH6 nur 60MB/sec schafft...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

hmm - von beiden Performanceproblemen hatte ich tatsächlich noch nichts gehört (meine ICH5 schafft jedenfalls mehr. dafür ist der interne Festplattencontroller bei 75Mib/s am Ende), mir gings aber auch eher um die Stabilität und Kompatibilitätsprobleme.


----------



## aXwin (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Hi hab jetzt ein i815E mit p3 933 mhz cpu in der bucht erstanden.
Somit währe jetzt ein Teil schonmal besorgt.
512MB SD-Ram habe ich auch.
Reicht wohl eine GeForce 2 MX 200 mit 32MB?
ansonsten würd ich mich nach was anderem umschauen.
Festplatte muss ich auch mal schauen was ich da nehme.

Wegen dem Gehäuse überlege ich jetzt doch ein neues zu kaufen wie schon empfohlen worden ist.


----------



## chosen (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Möglichst kleine "Retrokiste" für Spiele?*

Die Grafikkarte reicht locker :>



> System Requirements FIFA 2002
> Minimum:
> Pentium MMX 200MHz, Windows 95/98/2000/ME/XP, 32 MB RAM (64 MB for Windows 2000/128 MB for Windows XP), 4x CD-ROM, 4 MB PCI or AGP 3-D graphics accelerator using Glide or Direct3D compatible chipset, 80 MB hard-disk space, and DirectX 7.0a
> 
> ...


----------

